# MRI w/ sedation



## EllieAnn (Nov 12, 2010)

Our Anesthesiologists are thinking about offering their services to a free standing Radiology facility. Most of the patients are healthy individuals who are having MRI's done for diagnostic purposes. How difficult will it be to get paid? Some of the MRI codes in the Anesthesia crosswalks clearly state " Anesthesia Not typically needed".  If anyone has any experience in this area, I would love to hear your input.

Thanks so much
Ellie-Ann Marchese, CCS-P, CANPC


----------



## Cloudjourney (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Ellie-Ann 

I used to work for a large imaging company in the business office.  It is my is experience that the policy will predict whether an authorization and/or proof of medical necessity will be required, which you (most likley) will not be able to obtain w/ a healthy patient.  Depending on the policy very few patients were approved unless they were unable to tolerate due to an illness such as Parkinsons.    

I hope this helps!

Ann


----------

